

Why SMS coupons won't work - adamtmca
http://mobileinc.co.uk/2009/12/why-location-based-couponingadvertising-wont-work-in-its-current-form/

======
rebelvc
I think should be as simple as possible. <http://dealbk.com> let users get
coupons via a smartphone, sms, and printed with a map. Whatever method that is
easiest for the consumer will win.

